# Pay ...what you really pay to Uber



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Just made a quick calculation after driving 6 days this week. My conclusion is that the "Safe Rider Fee" is killing us! I took 94 rides this week. So after deducting the $1.00 / ride (Safe rider fee) then the 20% Uber fee...I end up paying 29,4% of my Uber Total trip earning! 
Based on this... we I consider that we are better off taking long rides !


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

When calculating what you pay uber dont forget your soul


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Markopolo said:


> Based on this... we I consider that we are better off taking long rides !


Harvard? MIT? Yale? What school did you go to? Mr. Stephen Hawkins is this you???


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

The ebonics school of English lol


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Was talking about logic....
Gramma iz hole nuther storie


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Was talking about logic....
> Gramma iz hole nuther storie


Lol


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

This is what doesn't make sense to me about Uber. Their current pay structure, disincentivizes drivers to drive more. It actually hurts drivers more than it helps.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

I am sorry if this is a dumb question, but help me understand how the $1 safe ride fee comes out of driver compensation? It shows up on may statements as a break-even kind of deal -- $1 charged the driver per ride, and then $1 credited back. I thought the Pax pays the $1 safe ride fee to Uber?

Please correct me if this is mistaken. Thanks!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> I am sorry if this is a dumb question, but help me understand how the $1 safe ride fee comes out of driver compensation? It shows up on may statements as a break-even kind of deal -- $1 charged the driver per ride, and then $1 credited back. I thought the Pax pays the $1 safe ride fee to Uber?
> 
> Please correct me if this is mistaken. Thanks!


Yet when you end a fare, the price of the fare that shows up includes the Safe Ride Fee, both in appearing to you and appearing to the pax. So to say that drivers earn 80% of all fares is a misnomer, like saying "Tip is Included."


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

duggles said:


> Yet when you end a fare, the price of the fare that shows up includes the Safe Ride Fee, both in appearing to you and appearing to the pax. So to say that drivers earn 80% of all fares is a misnomer, like saying "Tip is Included."


Sorry, I guess I am dense, but I still don't understand this. The $1 safe ride fee appears as a WASH on pay statements -- charged to the driver then credited back to the driver. Can anyone explain how the $1 is coming out of driver compensation, we are being charged but them credited back for it?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> I am sorry if this is a dumb question, but help me understand how the $1 safe ride fee comes out of driver compensation? It shows up on may statements as a break-even kind of deal -- $1 charged the driver per ride, and then $1 credited back. I thought the Pax pays the $1 safe ride fee to Uber?
> 
> Please correct me if this is mistaken. Thanks!


It is very simple.

The Rider pays the entire fare.
At the end of the day UBER will take $1.00 of the top and then the 20% of the TOTAL FARE.

Don't get mislead by the word psych's on many boards stating "The rider pays the Safe Rides fee"

THE RIDER PAYS THE ENTIRE FARE!
over $250,000,000 alone ANNUALLY PAID TO UBER out of Safe Rides Fee alone. This is actually Drivers incentive"TIPS" being pocketed by the company. Someone here broke it down and on the Facebook page another posted the same.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

29.4% ! Uber would like to thank you for playing. (I paid them 26% per my last statement)

The latest FAQ on becoming a driver says they will take between 5-20% in the form of a "software license fee" NO mention of the $1.00/ride tax:

It's free to sign up. Once you start driving, a standard software license fee (ranging from 5 to 20%) goes to getting you more riders and better tools to keep your business running. If you choose to rent a phone from us instead of using your own, a $10-per-week service fee will automatically be deducted. You keep the rest.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is a visual, to be perfectly clear -- the $1 fee is shown as a payment then a deduction. So unless someone can explain otherwise, it is not coming out of driver earnings, but is instead a net wash not affecting our earnings. Why is this so misunderstood?!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Here is a visual, to be perfectly clear -- the $1 fee is shown as a payment then a deduction. So unless someone can explain otherwise, it is not coming out of driver earnings, but is instead a net wash not affecting our earnings. Why is this so misunderstood?!


On the "visual" you posted your "Earnings" were 74.25% of the TOTAL the pax paid ("Payments"), or you gave Uber 25.75% ("Deductions")

Uber takes $1.00 of the $4.00 minimum fare off the top, then takes 20% of the $3.00 that remains:

In Los Angeles the "minimum fare" is $4.00 Yet the driver is paid 80% of $3.00, or $2.40 Uber keeps 40% of the Total the Customer Paid, not 5-20% as advertised.

I don't care how you slice it, what you call it, or what accounting column it is listed in. We pay more than 20% of what the pax pays to Uber, agreed?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Just a little idea of what it used to be, here are some screenshots that prove how CHEAP UberX in L.A. has become:

Here it's after the last price cut, which is when I turned in back my phone.








Notice how 43 miles and 50 minutes adds up to 60 bucks..

Back in 2013:









More of 2013:









And just one more for the fun of it.









In conclusion, if you are not on a hybrid vehicle here in L.A. it's really not worth driving for Uber, maybe Lyft cuz they accept tips, but since Uber riders are switching to Lyft, since basically all of the old Uber drivers now drive for Lyft, they don't leave tips..

I used to make A LOT more money back when "demand" was not that high than now. If not, trust me, I would still be driving for Uber.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Sorry, I guess I am dense, but I still don't understand this. The $1 safe ride fee appears as a WASH on pay statements -- charged to the driver then credited back to the driver. Can anyone explain how the $1 is coming out of driver compensation, we are being charged but them credited back for it?


The first fare on your above photo

5.05 1.00 (1.00) (1.01) 4.04

when you ended the ride, your app said the ride total is *$6.05* (5.05 + 1.00)
out of that $6.05, Uber takes ($1.00) rider fee, so the total is now $5.05
out of that $5.05, Uber takes their 20% ($1.01), so you made $4.04

so in this case out of $6.05, you get $4.04
and Uber gets $2.01
that's about 33% cut for Uber...
so all in all, that shenanigan with 1.00 & (1.00) is Uber's way of saying that $1 was never yours in the first place...
Capiche?


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> The second fare on your above photo
> 
> 5.05 1.00 (1.00) (1.01) 4.04
> 
> ...


OK, thank you @where's the beef? for this helpful clarification -- so that is a major deception in the way "fares" are shown on pay statements! Consider me Uber-deceived! Ugh


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> OK, thank you @where's the beef? for this helpful clarification -- so that is a major deception in the way "fares" are shown on pay statements! Consider me deceived! Ugh


Welcome to the Uber world...
Just a minor *TRAViSTY*, i am afraid...
No doubt more stinkeroos to come and blindside us...


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> OK, thank you @where's the beef? for this helpful clarification -- so that is a major deception in the way "fares" are shown on pay statements! Consider me Uber-deceived! Ugh


And just think about the first week you spent driving. I added up all my fares at the end of each trip. So I had calculated X amount of income after Uber took 20%. Then I get me statement and find it's a fare bit off from what I had calculated. And I went back and reviewed all my fares to see which one was missing, or where the discrepancy was (thinking that the $1 Safe Ride Fee was indeed separate), only to finally figure out that it was not a separate charge but, rather, part of the reported fare.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

duggles said:


> And just think about the first week you spent driving. I added up all my fares at the end of each trip. So I had calculated X amount of income after Uber took 20%. Then I get me statement and find it's a fare bit off from what I had calculated. And I went back and reviewed all my fares to see which one was missing, or where the discrepancy was (thinking that the $1 Safe Ride Fee was indeed separate), only to finally figure out that it was not a separate charge but, rather, part of the reported fare.


So deceptive, this pay structure is really diabolical and unethical...I hear by join the legions of the disillusioned who are not sure it is worth their while anymore.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't forget the $10 per week iPhone charge...
This innocent looking item adds up to a whopping $520 per year for Travis...
Pretty mean thing to do to all the struggling part-timers & newbies...


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> over $250,000,000 alone ANNUALLY PAID TO UBER out of Safe Rides Fee alone. This is actually Drivers incentive"TIPS" being pocketed by the company.


Wrong.

So much misinformation in this thread.

The safe rider fee is what pays for that million dollar insurance policy we have now. That is EXPENSIVE. Uber never said you got to keep it, so the fact that you keep thinking you're entitled to it shows how ignorant you truly are. This was VERY clearly stated, and continues to be.

Lyft also charges that fee, they just called it the "Trust and Safety Fee". Lyft drivers don't get that either. Because they are NOT TIPS.

The $10/week iphone charge is not a profit for them. It covers the cost of the data plan, data that YOU are using. Don't like it? Guess what, you can get your own iphone and ditch that fee.

I've been on these forums for several weeks now, and it still amazes me how stupid/bitter/willfully ignorant some of you are. Stop with the lying and bullshit when people ask questions. Either provide REAL answers, or grow up and get lost.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

*"It covers the cost of the data plan"*

Let's see some _*hard figures*_...
This stupid person hasn't seen any yet...
Must be blind as a bat...
$40 per month sure seems like a lot...
any way you slice it...
How do you know they are not making any profit?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Does it? Because the last time I checked, data plans aren't cheap.

Also, again, you ARE allowed to use your own device and plan. Trust me, the minute they release the android version, this crappy iphone WILL be going back to Uber.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds like you don't have any actual figures from Uber...
Checked from who?
So basically, you don't know how much Uber is making or losing per phone...
Or do you?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

It is common sense. Just checked ATT, $50/month for 5gb data only plan. Verizon no longer has a data only plan, but they have a standard phone plan for $60/month which includes 2gb of data. Sprint has a 3gb hotspot plan for $35, but keep in mind, this doesn't include the taxes, surcharges, etc.

Yes, $40 a month is not only reasonable, but pretty much spot on.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I plan to keep Uber phone and just eat up 40 bucks because I need to be able to text my passenger and leave my app running at same time, so having it on my android will not help me. 

Safe fee - It was confusing to me at first but now, it sucks, more rides you do, more Uber gets to take.. I did 70 rides this past week and was kinda sad to see that 70 bucks go, but like Droosk said, its for the insurance and its probably really expensive. Id image it being near 300 bucks per driver a month. So if you aren't doing 300 trips a month, you are costing Uber money on the insurance thing.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

With Uber's corporate muscle, a huge discount has to be involved...
I haven't seen one word from Uber saying they are losing money on data plan...
Not one word...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I plan to keep Uber phone and just eat up 40 bucks because I need to be able to text my passenger and leave my app running at same time, so having it on my android will not help me.
> 
> Safe fee - It was confusing to me at first but now, it sucks, more rides you do, more Uber gets to take.. I did 70 rides this past week and was kinda sad to see that 70 bucks go, but like Droosk said, its for the insurance and its probably really expensive. Id image it being near 300 bucks per driver a month. *So if you aren't doing 300 trips a month, you are costing Uber money on the insurance thing.*


What?
You must be out of your mind...
Is this another one of your common sense?
I doubt vast majority of Ubers do anywhere close to 300 per month...
*"it still amazes me how stupid/bitter/willfully ignorant some of you are."*
Yes, it sure does...
Indeed...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If the Safe Rider Fee is for Insurance then Uber can just say this but they do not. They don't tell the Drivers this and on the Rider Uber website Uber states that the Safe Rider Fee _"supports continued efforts to ensure the safest possible platform for Uber riders and drivers, including an industry-leading background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education, development of safety features in the app, and more."_

Insurance is expense since this is a new product/service and only a company like James Rivers will step up and provide it at this time (they specialize in insurance which others won't consider until that business matures and actuaries build risk models). Soon, other insurance companies will provide a uberX / TNC insurance but just not yet. Yes, most of us really do get this.

But here's the kicker. If the Safe Rider Fee is for insurance, why doesn't Uber just say so? You know, be transparent about it for Riders and Drivers.

Better yet, instead of the $1 Safe Driver Fee Uber keeps 100% of, adjust fare rates so the commission you charge covers your corporate business expenses attributed to the costs of driver insurance. Uber has and is doing this with every other cost of doing business. There is no $0.10 Marketing Fee, no $0.25 New Office Building Fee, and no $0.50 Lobbyist Fee that I know of. And if you/Uber did not project that Insurance would be required so early in the Uber TNC business projections - like not until year 5 or whatever, suck it up and make less until Insurance Rates come down when multiple Insurance Companies figure it out and start offering TNC Insurance Products. You know, make less like what Drivers have had to suck up to this year after the various Rate Cuts.

Uber states a Minimum Fare/Fares which includes the $1 Safe Rider Fee. The rider just considers this the Fare. The Rider can read whatever Uber wants to say/promote the Safe Rider Fee being attributed to, but in the end, it's just lumped together as "The Fare" the Rider pays. The $1 Safe Rider Fee therefore has a huge impact on Price Elasticity which Uber states as being so extremely important in having lowered rates 40% this year.

I don't want the $1 Safe Rider Fee in my pocket but I don't want it included in the Fare Rate as a 100% commission to Uber. Just remove it, charge whatever Fare Rate is required to cover Uber expenses, and itemize it in the Uber budget that gets covered by the Uber 20% commission (or whatever commission is charged). There is no need for this fee.

I have no problem with Uber dictating Fare Rates. I don't like the way they have played around with the rates and the extreme discounting they have done in such a short period of time, but it's their product. That's why it's called "Uber" and not SCdave TNC or Sidney TNC or Droosk TNC.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Well written points SCdave, I don't care what they call it at Uber accounting but they kept 25.5% of the total fares I earned this week.

Transparency has a new meaning these days, a lie.

11 months and over 2,000 rides in, I knew better times.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Well written points SCdave, I don't care what they call it at Uber accounting but they kept 25.5% of the total fares I earned this week.
> 
> Transparency has a new meaning these days, a lie.
> 
> 11 months and over 2,000 rides in, I knew better times.


Oh LAuberX, it just hit me. Your last line would be perfect for your Film Noir Screenplay; you're in LA so you MUST have a working Screenplay somewhere, right?

You now have that perfect opening line for your book or screenplay , " 11 months and over 2000 rides in, I knew better times"


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Wrong.
> 
> So much misinformation in this thread.
> 
> ...


You rail the users of this forum for "misinformation" and demand "REAL answers". Where the hell did you provide any real answers?

You state that the "$10/week iphone charge is not a profit for them" and yet you provide NO backup for this statement. I would guess that the majority of the Uber iPhones out there are with people who uber less than full time. I am guessing that puts their data usage at less than 1GB of data a month. Don't you think that a corporation with thousands of phone to their name would be in a position to get very low rates for their phones? There is no way that Uber is paying anywhere near $43.33 a month per phone to their carriers for a data only plan. It has become a profit center for Uber.

The fact is that Uber pockets up to 40% of the passenger's fare in LA/OC with a $4 minimum.

What lies are being told? In general, I think people get fairly realistic answers to the questions that pose on this board. They also tend to get clearer and quicker answers than they would get from Uber itself!

Cite an example of a lie instead of resorting to ad hominem attacks such as calling people stupid. Its fine that you are so pro Uber, but argue the merits and just don't name call. Back up your pro-Uber positions!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

People who are using Uber on their Iphone can really tell us how much data the app uses then we'll know better.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> People who are using Uber on their Iphone can really tell us how much data the app uses then we'll know better.


So is this your way of admitting that all this time you didn't know shit? moron...


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> So is this your way of admitting that all this time you didn't know shit? moron...


Um idiot - I was replying to another commenter. Beside Ive already stated that I am keeping my Uber Phone. Read Carefully MORON.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

OOOPS....
SO SORRY...
I thought you were that OTHER DORK...
Again, my sincere apologies...


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmoooy, don't expect them to be intelligent. They are nothing more than bitter trolls.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Wrong.
> 
> So much misinformation in this thread.
> 
> ...


The information is not wrong. Go to Uber's website to read on what they use the "Safe Rider Fee" for. It includes background check, developing safety features in the app, and ....,, and last , the insurance. It is not solely for the insurance.

Uber does not have transparency on how much they paid for our insurance.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> The information is not wrong. Go to Uber's website to read on what they use the "Safe Rider Fee" for. It includes background check, developing safety features in the app, and ....,, and last , the insurance. It is not solely for the insurance.
> 
> Uber does not have transparency on how much they paid for our insurance.


I must be having a bad day since I can't seem to find the "insurance" reference. I logged into the Uber Drivers website, used the Knowledge Base Search feature typing in "$1 Safe Riders Fee" and found the topic " What is the Safe Rides Fee?" under "Fares and Fees". I did see the reference "...and more" though.

In addition, I "googled" this and the top two hits where the same; no references to "insurance". I'm guessing Uber is good at getting important information they want read at the top of all google searches.

Please help me and provide a link to the Uber Website Support FAQ or Blog that references the $1 Safe Riders Fee going towards Insurance. It's possible there is an internal Uber Memo that states the $1 Safe Riders Fee is to be used "wholly or partially" to pay for Driver's Insurance, but I'm have no access to "that memo".

Thanks and appreciate it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Harvard? MIT? Yale? What school did you go to? Mr. Stephen Hawkins is this you???


Funniest post I have ever read on here


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

My ATT Family Plan is for Unlimited Text/Talk + 10GB shared data for 5 phones. Total monthly is about $177 (including all fees and taxes). That comes out to $35.40 per month per phone.

I get at 15% discount using my college alumni email/college discount. The above average total includes that 15% discount.

I'm not saying who is right and who is wrong since Uber does not confide in me with their business expenses. Maybe Uber can't negotiate as well as I can and they couldn't figure out how to do better than my $35.40 per phone deal. Oh wait, I now can get the Uber 18% discount on my AT&T Family Share Plan so I can now be a a buck or two more under that $40 per month data fee AT&T "charges" Uber monthly per phone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Stop with the lying and bullshit when people ask questions. Either provide REAL answers, or grow up and get lost.


Betcha won't fight!  GRRRrrrr!!!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

As much as I hate to defend uber, I think the $1 fee is outrageous to some because of the context in how you look at it. 

Example - 2mile / 10min ride in Chicago is 1.70 base + 1.80 mileage + 2.00 time + .30 Chicago tax + 1.00 SRF for a total of 6.80. Of that you are entitled to 5.50. I think, it's just wrong to look at it any other way. 

Another good example is the .30 city tax. It's a tax - added on to the fare. Are you all suggesting that should be viewed in the same lens as the SRF?

It's all on how you look at the prism.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I really don't know what you're trying to say in this post.



UberPissed said:


> Example - 2mile / 10min ride in Chicago is 1.70 base + 1.80 mileage + 2.00 time + .30 Chicago tax + 1.00 SRF for a total of 6.80. Of that you are entitled to 5.50. I think, it's just wrong to look at it any other way.


Maybe the right way? You'd get 80% of the $5.50 only.



UberPissed said:


> Another good example is the .30 city tax. It's a tax - added on to the fare. Are you all suggesting that should be viewed in the same lens as the SRF?


Huh?



UberPissed said:


> It's all on how you look at the prism.


Groovy! Spark another blunt, bud!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

What I am saying is the SRF and the city tax is added after fare. The driver isn't entitled to this amount. 

Regarding the prisim - #GFY


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> What I am saying is the SRF and the city tax is added after fare. The driver isn't entitled to this amount.
> 
> Regarding the prisim - #GFY


The srf is not like a tax; it is part of the fare. Drivers have a problem with it because it is a part of the fare of which Uber passes precisely zero to the driver. The other thing drivers do not like is the cynicism and disregard Uber demonstrates towards them regarding the srf. They imply, not only are we not giving you any part of the srf, we are doing it for _your_ benefit!:

"The Safe Rides Fee is a small fee added to uberX fares on behalf of drivers in cities with uberX ridesharing. This Safe Rides Fee supports continued efforts to ensure the safest possible platform for Uber riders and drivers, including an industry-leading background check process, regular motor vehicle checks, driver safety education, development of safety features in the app, and more."

On behalf of drivers, my ass. Don't say to riders that you do this on my behalf. Just tying to get passengers to think that drivers instigated or want this fee. More Uber lies, just like the "tip is included", then skimming your cut off our tip money.

I do approx 100 rides per week for Uber. My background check, my vehicle check, my "driver safety education" (wtf is that??) did not cost anywhere near $100 per week or $5000 per year. Total nonsense. The srf is just a way for Uber to skim more, and then cynically rub our noses in it.

All that, my prism-bearing friend, is why drivers don't like the srf.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> When calculating what you pay uber dont forget your soul


Jokes on them, I sold that years ago.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> What I am saying is the SRF and the city tax is added after fare. The driver isn't entitled to this amount.
> 
> Regarding the prisim - #GFY


The Rider pays the Uber Fare and only sees - $6.80. That was the cost to get from Point A to B for the Rider.

The Rider really doesn't think about all the details - let's see $0.30 tax, $1 Safe Riders Fee so I only really paid $5.50 to get to that Pub. Again, the Rider paid $6.80 for the Fare in his/her "Rider Brain Fare Meter".

Uber always promotes that Lowering the Fares increases Driver Earnings. Therefore, the $1 Safe Riders Fee (& any taxes) LOWERS driver Earnings. I didn't say this, Uber did.

For my LA/OC area: Rider pays extra $1 or 25% of a $4 minimum (of course decreasing the higher the Fare but significant. Still 5% of a $20 Fare)

There are other reasons that the $1 fee shouldn't be added but we've all posted about those already.

Uber is so duplicitous on this one I would be laughing if I wasn't crying.


----------



## Oohwhee.com (Oct 13, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> This is what doesn't make sense to me about Uber. Their current pay structure, disincentivizes drivers to drive more. It actually hurts drivers more than it helps.


*WOULD YOU LIKE TO DRIVE FOR YOURSELF, MAKE ALL THE MONEY, GET PAID EVERYDAY, KEEP ALL YOUR CLIENTS, AND BE YOUR OWN BOSS? Check out oohwhee! Sign up for free and tell follow drivers! *


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Oh LAuberX, it just hit me. Your last line would be perfect for your Film Noir Screenplay; you're in LA so you MUST have a working Screenplay somewhere, right?
> 
> You now have that perfect opening line for your book or screenplay , " 11 months and over 2000 rides in I knew better times
> 
> ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I think Uber has shot itself in the foot with the safe rider fee by naming it so. The srf fee goes into Uber's general revenue pot and contributes to profit just as all their other revenue does.

They could have called the fee, instead, the ctrf (Contribution to Travis' Retirement Fund) fee, or the tfpm3gambasar (Thanks For Paying My 3 Grand A Month Bay Area Studio Apartment Rent) fee. Or any other made up name of their choosing.

However, as they chose to call it a rider safety fee, I have a feeling this will come back and kick them up the ass. When a rider gets hammered, literally, by a driver, lawyers will be salivating. What else can a srf be for, if not to compensate riders for whom supposedly srf - financed safety goes out the window? How much will they have collected in srf's? I'd guess $100 million, minimum.

Had they ring-fenced this money by choosing any other name and justification for it, it would be safe from the lawyers. Change the name to Chai Tea and Latte fee, boys, pronto.


----------



## GannMan (Oct 7, 2014)

Drivers be like "I need to be making $100/hr!"

I make $20-40/hr and I love my job, what else does Uber owe me? Nothing, they've done so much for me already. Instead I thank them for setting up this system for me, and they're out there in court fighting for me to keep working.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

GannMan said:


> Drivers be like "I need to be making $100/hr!"
> 
> I make $20-40/hr and I love my job, what else does Uber owe me? Nothing, they've done so much for me already. Instead I thank them for setting up this system for me, and they're out there in court fighting for me to keep working.


But thanks won't pay their legal bills. In the interests of fairness I really think you should be donating at least 50% of your wages back to them to help them with this.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

GannMan said:


> Drivers be like "I need to be making $100/hr!"
> 
> I make $20-40/hr and I love my job, what else does Uber owe me? Nothing, they've done so much for me already. Instead I thank them for setting up this system for me, and they're out there in court fighting for me to keep working.


Good for you. You are probably in the TOp 5-10% in the Nation. Start a Thread and let us know how to improve so we can try and make $20-40 Net per hour too.


----------



## GannMan (Oct 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But thanks won't pay their legal bills. In the interests of fairness I really think you should be donating at least 50% of your wages back to them to help them with this.


Maybe you misunderstand how business works, the fare is based on our wages not the other way around.

It's priced like this: Our Wages + Ubers Cut = Fare

The fare is priced to include everyone's share, you're not entitled to the full fare and Ubers just coming in to steal your moneys that's not at all how this works. Sick of running into so many negative ungrateful drivers. If you have an employer who will pay you more then 20 to 40 an hour then simply go work for them, I would. More rides for me if sour-for-no-reason drivers disappear


----------



## GannMan (Oct 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Good for you. You are probably in the TOp 5-10% in the Nation. Start a Thread and let us know how to improve so we can try and make $20-40 Net per hour too.


It's quite simple, just gotta work and drive a practical vehicle. Weigh out the pros/cons of your car. Hybrids are great on gas, but they cost more to buy in the beginning, some gas cars have okay gas mileage but are cheaper to maintain, don't drive a Mercedes this isn't uber black car unless you think you can make it work through tips or something. I personally accept every ride I get, that's the only thing you're sure of is the ride at the moment. I do about 15 rides a day or so. Keep track of your work miles, I don't know why but I haven't met one uberx driver that writes down their miles for the insane tax write off at the end of the year. In the end, the write off should pay for the gas, maintenance, and vehicle depreciation. That's what its there for. Cabbies pay 3 grand a month just to rent a car, which of course pays for the system (dispatch) in place but I believe they pay for gas themselves too and only receive a few rides a day. I feel like cabbies would understand how this all works. I'd work as much as possible cause the future isn't certain, we don't know what regulations will come soon. But push through, the taxi companies will probably fall soon and then the transportation share services will dominate. Cab drivers will join, they already have, but the disgruntled cab additude won't fly anymore and bad drivers will be booted.

Good luck guys


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

GannMan said:


> Maybe you misunderstand how business works, the fare is based on our wages not the other way around.
> 
> It's priced like this: Our Wages + Ubers Cut = Fare


I was just being facetious. Don't take me seriously!

I have a degree in business, so I do have an understanding of how business works. What you refer to is known as a cost plus pricing strategy. It's usually used when companies are aware of their costs, but aren't sure at what price to pitch their product or service.

There is no evidence to suggest that Uber is using cost plus. Rather, Uber seems to be using a predatory pricing strategy, in support of Travis' stated desire to replace taxis with Ubers as far as possible. But who knows for sure, Travis has not copied me in on his pricing strategy minutes.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

GannMan said:


> Drivers be like "I need to be making $100/hr!"
> 
> I make $20-40/hr and I love my job, what else does Uber owe me? Nothing, they've done so much for me already. Instead I thank them for setting up this system for me, and they're out there in court fighting for me to keep working.


Is that $20-40/hr in total fares, or the net uber pays you, or are you claiming that is your net profit before taxes?

I am guessing you are giving you fares per hour, in which case what you "make" is entirely different. Please correct (and fill in the numbers) me if I am wrong.


----------



## panda gloves (Oct 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> You rail the users of this forum for "misinformation" and demand "REAL answers". Where the hell did you provide any real answers?
> 
> You state that the "$10/week iphone charge is not a profit for them" and yet you provide NO backup for this statement. I would guess that the majority of the Uber iPhones out there are with people who uber less than full time. I am guessing that puts their data usage at less than 1GB of data a month. Don't you think that a corporation with thousands of phone to their name would be in a position to get very low rates for their phones? There is no way that Uber is paying anywhere near


This is by far my favorite post of the entire thread. You get all caps-lock on the guy because he isn't using facts. In the next paragraph you start sentences with "I would guess" and "im guessing." Thats some good stuff!


----------

